# Chicago's Windy City Rollers (Female Roller Derby Team) c&c welcome



## TheSon (Feb 22, 2009)

So... just to give some background, I'm using a horrible zoom lens (f4-5.6) in a dimly lit stadium.  All I could get was about 1/200 shutter speed on a lucky shot.  Most were overexposed, blurry, and really grainy.

I used noise ninja to clean some of them up...  I have a lot more than just these, but I'm tired and don't want to go through them...

Here's the outcome:






Don't mess with Donna D Apocalypse:


----------



## polymoog (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow I've never heard of this sport before, is it a relay event?


----------



## Ruth Enasia (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there!

I just found your forum through Google. I'm Ruth Enasia of the Windy City Rollers (pictured above!), and wanted to say 1. Thank you for the beautiful pics! E-mail me  or reply here if I could possibly see more, 2. Those who don't know the sport: It's a 5-on-5 full-contact sport played on a flat oval-shaped track. Go to our website for more info!

Home

Thanks!


----------



## TheSon (Feb 23, 2009)

HI RUTH!  You can see all of the pictures of course.  I'd be happy to email you them.  I just need your email addy.  

My and my girl had so much fun at the game.  My good friend has been on the ROCKET QUEENS team in LA for a few years now (she's also friends with "Mo Vengeance" on Manic Attackers, if you know her) and I've been meaning to check it out in Chicago.

I'm glad I did.  Send me an email to: *s o n n y @ s o n n y d e l i t e . c o m* (without the spaces) and I'll send you the pics...



polymoog said:


> Wow I've never heard of this sport before, is it a relay event?



It's more like a strategic, partial contact race with blockers and jammers (sprinters).


----------



## Jim Stafford (Mar 6, 2009)

Good job, I know your anguish with your equipment.  I have pretty much the same set-up.  This looks like a fun shoot.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 6, 2009)

what is it about rough, tattoed roller derby chicks that is so HOT.
great shots!

*heads over to windy city rollers homepage*


----------



## brucelee82 (Mar 6, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> what is it about rough, tattoed roller derby chicks that is so HOT.
> great shots!
> 
> *heads over to windy city rollers homepage*



I was wondering the same thing myself. Nice pics.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 6, 2009)

Some are a little creepy. You gotta look at a F2.8 zoom.


----------



## TheSon (Mar 10, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Some are a little creepy. You gotta look at a F2.8 zoom.



I agree on both accounts.  I just bought a 135 2.8.  We'll see how well that helps next time.

I emailed them the photos and asked a few questions.  No response.  I sent another email confirming they received the pics.  No response.

Lame...


----------

